# I just sent this letter to DirecTV...



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

*I just sent this letter to DirecTV, maybe they should hear from more of us!* 

Hi,

We are long term customers and really enjoy DirecTV and especially the TiVo DVR.

We tried the R-15 DirecTV Plus DVR unit and it pales in comparison to the TiVo units.

Why try to wean loyal customers off a product they like and force them into a product that is clearly inferior?

Please, Please, Please do not force us loyal DirecTV customers to make a choice between DirecTV without TiVo and cable with TiVo!

If you incorporate TiVo into your future business plan it will be a win-win situation for DirecTV, TiVo and ultimately the customers.

Just My Thoughts,


----------



## webini (Mar 9, 2004)

Its a nice try, but they won't listen. They save money by not having to pay the TIVO licensing fees. People on this forum understand the difference TIVO makes versus non-TIVO such as the R-15, but Joe Public does not and they are 99.9% of the customer base.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Get ready for standard reply letter #32...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I guess DirecTV needs to buy TiVo.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

So, lets see... 

DirecTV buys TiVo and Comcast is going to use TiVo software in their DVR so Comcast has to buy from DirecTV. Now throw in the Dish law suit (that TiVo won) and DirecTV can twist Dish around...

What is DirecTV waiting for?

IMHO/ DirecTV missed the low cost point (just after DirecTV said they were going a different direction). Now in the three year extension between DirecTV and TiVo I read that TiVo agrees for the next three years not to go after DirecTV for patent infringements with their DirecTV Plus.

There is still hope, but if not I will be using Comcast's new unit when and if DirecTV abandons TiVo.

Steve609


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Steve609 said:


> So, lets see...
> 
> DirecTV buys TiVo and Comcast is going to use TiVo software in their DVR so Comcast has to buy from DirecTV. Now throw in the Dish law suit (that TiVo won) and DirecTV can twist Dish around...
> 
> Steve609


Nice one ther Steve, I really like the reply.

What I have noticed is that since DirecTV is a publicly traded company, they have this guy called CFO. This old man CFO get's his occasional help from his grunts who look at the Excel spreadsheet. They look at the licensing fee paid to TIVO each month and say, "Hey if we build our own, we'll save".

Since Tivo has several TMs (trademarks) they can only go so far.

The milk is in the pudding. We all know that Tivo is far superior then the R15.

This is a given.

What I know will happen, is that we that own HR10-250s love it. I for one get 100% my HD locals OTA with NO problem. What is lacking are other HD channels.

What directv will do is:

1. Say, hey great news, we're adding more HD programming!

Then we all say man this is great. I can hardly wait, *****en!!! Then you read on, and notice:

2. DTV puts it on a Ku sat. Requiring the LNB5 dish.

You then go, oh SNAP.

3. Then it's man, my HR10-250 cannot get the MPEG4s.

4. Finally the nail is, well, looks like you'll have get "our" new DVRs.

You wait and see. It'll happen.

DirecTV will see it as a win-win. They no longer have to pay Tivo a per month fee for licensing, and they now sell you (lease you) a new receiver.

Bet's? I'll be accepting them shortly. PM for my paypal account.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

IOTP said:


> DirecTV will see it as a win-win. They no longer have to pay Tivo a per month fee for licensing, and they now sell you (lease you) a new receiver.


Probably not. The odds are that I'll be switching to cable with a Series 3 Tivo when that happens, if not before.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

I think it's more likely we will see DISH Network partner with TiVo (to settle the lawsuit) so you might want to email them. I sent a quick note to DISH Network (via this link ) to make it clear that I would switch to them if they partnered with TiVo. If enough DirecTiVo owners did the same maybe that might have have an effect.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

STL said:


> I think it's more likely we will see DISH Network partner with TiVo (to settle the lawsuit) so you might want to email them. I sent a quick note to DISH Network (via this link ) to make it clear that I would switch to them if they partnered with TiVo. If enough DirecTiVo owners did the same maybe that might have have an effect.


The channel lineups are virtually the same, DISH offers the same programming as D*. Plus all the other HD programming leftover from legacy VOOM. I dont subscribe to HBO, so HBO comedy not really a big deal.

If E* did get a Tivo interface, I bet alot of subscribers would jump ship.


----------



## eddiwill (May 13, 2002)

I sent an email as well. I'd switch the whole house fromD* for more HD channels AND a Tivo! Interesting to see how this all shakes out...


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sadly, I used to think D* was the best thing since sliced bread. But announcement after announcement over the past year has indicated to me that they no longer want or need my business. So I'll use my HR10-250 until there's another HD Tivo on the market. Then, where goeth Tivo go I.


----------



## mschoaf (Nov 17, 2003)

When and/or if my HR10 dies, I too will probably take a long hard look at cable. When I made the switch to DirecTV they had a far superior product to what cable was offering and then, later, they offered the integrated receiver w/tivo unit...wow!!!..., but since that time it seems that D* has kind of rested on their laurels and expect that their loyal customer base will remain loyal. But if they aren't careful, I think they may start to lose some significant market share.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, DirecTV no longer has the huge edge they used to have... I unfortunately cannot get cable where I'm at so it's either DISH or DirecTV,.. if DISH gets Tivo, so long DirecTV.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I wouldn't hold your breath on Dish getting Tivo. The most likely scenario is that Dish will agree to pay Tivo a buck a month to keep doing their own thing.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

> I think it's more likely we will see DISH Network partner with TiVo (to settle the lawsuit) so you might want to email them. I sent a quick note to DISH Network (via this link ) to make it clear that I would switch to them if they partnered with TiVo. If enough DirecTiVo owners did the same maybe that might have have an effect.


AAAAAAh!  Not DISH <G>!

I was thinking that, but I really didn't want to see it in print! I am just joking, because DISH has always been the "other guy"!

This is starting to get interesting, because I just got a call from DirecTV! 

More to come...

Steve609


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

So I got this call earlier from DirecTV

Initially I was given the company line... 

"Well the R-15 is a good unit and many like it more than the TiVo unit".  

I was very polite and business like, I let her know I fully understand that at this time it is a part of their job to wean us off TiVo and towards the DirecTV Plus unit(s), I just wanted to let them know that...

"We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!"  

I used a "new Coke" analogy... that the powers to be at Coke wanted to go with new Coke, but the customers truly made the end decision. If Coke didn't change back, there would be more Pepsi drinkers today!

Please let them know how you feel!

"Thank You for your support"!

Steve609


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Steve609 said:


> "We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!"
> 
> Steve609


Did you seriously say that? if you did, didn't all that cheese ruin the phone?


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

No not really... What do you expect from a TiVo fanatic other than a movie quote?  

I just said we are not going away unless DirecTV forces us to make that decision! 

I do believe the Coke analogy hit home with her.

The call was about 30 minutes long, and it was very obvious that they are concerned. They thought... swap out TiVo's with their leased units and presto chango more money for them! 

Not so fast, we have a major say in this, don't we?!?

Steve609


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

Independence Day (1996)



> President Thomas Whitmore: Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world. And you will be launching the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. "Mankind." That word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interests. Perhaps it's fate that today is the Fourth of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom... Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution... but from annihilation. We are fighting for our right to live. To exist. And should we win the day, the Fourth of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day the world declared in one voice: "We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!" We're going to live on! We're going to survive! Today we celebrate our Independence Day!
> [Crowd cheers]


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, I do watch to much TV!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Steve609 said:


> Not so fast, we have a major say in this, don't we?!?


Not with our voice but with our wallets.


----------



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

I agree...

Ultimately, It is the only thing that they will listen to!

To coin another phrase, " Just say NO" When they want to change you from TiVo to their leased DVR's.


----------

